# newbie in need of advice



## Anonymous (May 20, 2008)

ok guys im lost here ive watched steves videos and every thing went fine till i used the smb it says to use 1 oz of smb for every oz of metal so had i didnt do much for my first time after useung the hyrdo clhoric methd i probly had maybe 10 or 12 grm. whenthen i siphend out the smb soultion and strand the rest in a coffe filter but didnt get any yeild where did i go wrong any help is greatly apprecided :?:


----------



## OMG (May 20, 2008)

You are using the HCl + Clorox method?
If so, I've noticed a lot of people seem to be too anxious and don't let the chlorine finish coming off before they add the SMB. Use only enough clorox to get the job done. Once the gold is dissolved, leave it for a day or so before adding SMB.

Some people heat the mixture a little bit to help drive off the excess chlorine before they add SMB.


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2008)

ok thanks ill try that next time


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2008)

Are you certain you have Sodium Meta *Bisulfite* and not *Bisulfate*?

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2008)

well i think it is i got it off ebay it says smb on the label its a fine white powder


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2008)

When you added it to the solution did it produce a very pungent odor that takes away your breath?

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2008)

yeah it smelled like sulfur


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2008)

Do you have stannous to test for the presence of gold?

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2008)

no where do u get that and what is it


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2008)

Stannous Chloride is simply metallic tin dissolved in hot HCl. 

Some guys are making it with lead free plumbers solder that is 95% tin and 5% antimony.

Put a few inches of the solder in 30 mL HCl and heat until it fizzes. Stop heating and let cool and clear. Put a small piece of tin in the beaker so the solution won't lose it's kick for several weeks.

Alternately you can buy pure tin powder from my website.


Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2008)

ok steve ill try that thanxs


----------

